# LED strobe light question



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

My question is can you turn any style LED light into a strobe. If so what do you need to do it? I have two running lights like these








and was wondering if there is a way to make then flash. Or if people have a cheap alternative here is what I want. I have a roof light bar and a cap on my truck. The roof light bar does a good job but the cap blocks it from the back pretty good. I want something to mount on the back. I only plow my driveway but it's at the bottom of a hill on a blind corner so I would like something. I'm not taking the cap off and I have tinted tail lights so wig wags in the tail won't work any help would be appreciated. If you need any more info or don't get what I'm looking for ask and I'll try explaining better


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

It is very easy to convert any LED to a strobe. All you need is a LED flasher. The one that I use is made by SHO ME. This is the one that I have http://www.able2products.com/update/11_1005_v1.htm . I haveto it hookedto up to 12 heads. The nice thing about the SHO ME is that they are very reasonably priced. Hope this helps.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

All you have to do is hook the power ins on the lights to the channel outs on the flasher give it power and ur good to go. I have also had good luck with shome flasher.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Okay, no LED light can be turned into a strobe. People often refer to LED's as strobes, but they are two seperate products. A srobe requires a power supply that energizes to cause the light to flash. An LED uses a flasher to make it flash. LED's use much less power then a strobe and can be much brighter. An LED is a diode (not much bigger then a dot) that emits a light. A strobe is a tube with a gas inside it, that is energized to cause a flash.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks JK Ididnt have the time go into the led isn't a strobe lecture when i posted... 

to the OP. do you have them wired as running lights on your truck currently or not? Because if you do and you want to keep it that way they would need to get wired diffidently with a diode and a flasher.


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

No they are just laying around right now.


----------

